# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Jean-Paul Sartre

## st.etien

Egzistencializmi apo letersia

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Formimi intelektual ne Sartre eshte filozofik e letrar bashke." I pelqente ne te njejten menyre-kujton Beauvoir-Stendal e Spinoza,refuzonte te ndante filozofin nga letersia".

----------

